# Help for those with Arthritis



## Donald Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] makes one called Steady Ready. Cabelas archery cat. page 69.


----------



## pstans (Oct 5, 2009)

Donald Cook said:


> [email protected] makes one called Steady Ready. Cabelas archery cat. page 69.


Thanks Donald, this is exactly what I am looking for. Could not find it on Cabelas, but found it at Knightandhale.com. Much appreciated.

Paul


----------

